# All Mentions Point to Moruss



## the Jester (May 7, 2020)

As the title says. I tried to mention @Morrus; in a thread but it keeps pointing to Moruss.

How about @diaglo? Okay, that works.... I guess you guys might want to disable the mention tag completely? Anyway, thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## Umbran (May 8, 2020)

Hey, @Dannyalcatraz  do you see this?


----------



## Umbran (May 8, 2020)

When you said you "tried to mention" - how did you try to enter the text that did it?  Did you just use "@withaname", or did you try to manually use the markup?

The markup for mentions looks like it is not {mention} any more.  It is {user=usernumber}.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 8, 2020)

There’s a second way to do that?  I just use the at symbol.

And, FWIW, Umbran’s mention got me here.


----------



## Lanefan (May 10, 2020)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> There’s a second way to do that?  I just use the at symbol.



Guess you'd have to now - I mean, who knows anyone else's (or even their own!) user number?


----------



## the Jester (May 10, 2020)

I used mention tags.

If I stick 'em around Lanefan's name, they point to Moruss:

@Morrus;

Umbran's explained how to avoid it, but it's a strange thing nonetheless.


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2020)

I think the mention tags may have been on the old software. The way to do it here is to just put @ in front of the username.


----------



## Lanefan (May 10, 2020)

the Jester said:


> I used mention tags.
> 
> If I stick 'em around Lanefan's name, they point to Moruss:
> 
> ...



No mention received here, Captain!


----------

